# Is it possible to make cat stop crawling on the curtains?



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if it's possible to make cats stop crawling on my curtains. Or are the curtains fated to be ruined when you own cats? My kitten doesn't really scratch them but she keep trying to jump on them and 'pull' them. Often some thread on the curtains got pulled out which kinda ruined the cloth.

She doesn't scratch on furniture or walls, she uses her scratch post quite well. I also have another scratch post near the curtains/windows but she doesn't seem to use that :/ I also trim her nails regularly, but i didn't cut too much coz i'm still new in doing this. And I can't manage to file her nails after trimming for now. Is there any way to make her stop jumping onto the curtains?nekitty


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Well...my curtains are definitely ruined. And I expected that, so I bought the cheapest one there is from IKEA ($5 a pair!) to begin with. You can switch to blinds or thicker curtains, or you can also try putting double sided sticky tape on the curtains. Hm not sure what else...I'm sure people will have more tips.

Me? I'm not going to fight it, just like I'm not going to keep him off the counter or table or anything else in the house. The way they see it, they let me live in their kingdom.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I had teh same problem with my shower curtain. I just left it frayed and strange looking until Book got old enough that he wasn't bothering it anymore. 

I'd suggest either pinning the bottoms up so she can't scratch at them and keeping her claws trimmed short so they don't catch the threads as easily. You won't have to kee them pinned up forever, jsut until she gets a bit older and more settled.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine are ruined too, luckily they are cheap Target curtains that I was going to replace anyway. But, if you have expensive curtains, I would highly recommend taking them down while your kitten is little, because I don't see any way to not get them to do that. This is why I am a big believer in putting cats up in either their own "cat" room, or a spare room that has been made their room while they can't be watched. My youngest cat is about a year old and the last time he tried to pull his big butt up the curtains, he fell pretty hard and he has not done it since, so I think he has finally learned that he is too big to do that now. I might be safe to get those new curtains now


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry but I laughed out loud. Years ago I had two kittens who climbed and swayed on the panels of the curtains while batting and playing with each. They wrecked them but it was really good entertainment. I have all blinds now.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Y curtains are actually covering the balcony 'doors', so they are hanging from the very top to floor. I think double sided tape and pinning the bottom won't work then?

Changing the blinds won't work too, she plays everything from blinds to curtains. I tried 'no' her, spray water at her, moving her away, all not working. I wish i have a spare room for cat, but unfortunately i don't. I'm kinda worried on what will happen if everyone in house is out....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

I also can't stop her from biting random things, like the arm of my computer chair, my slippers. I bought many chew toys for her but she doesn't seem to like them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

When mine was a kitten she wasn't interested in curtains, maybe because I trimmed her claws regularly and I have curtains from heavy fabric on the outside so it's difficult to pierce them with trimmed claws. I have lacy curtains underneath, but I moved them out of the way. She did ruin the hallway curtain, so I just replaced it with the one from thin fabric, cheap one though.

Then one day when she was already about 10 pounds she "discovered" the lacy curtains and tried to climb them. Given her weight, the whole construction - both sets of curtains and the rod - came crushing down on her. She got scared and run away upstairs. There was no damage on the lacy curtains - I was really impressed with their strength. I was much less impressed with the strength of the wall... At any rate, I put the curtains back and she's never tried to do it again.

She did work on the mosquito screens quite extensively. I changed the windows screens when I replaced the windows, she was older by then. My balcony screen is still bad, but then it's broken anyway, I need to replace it. I might try some of those cat-resistant ones. 

But... I really don't know if it's possible to get cats not to do what they consider fun. Maybe exhausting them with playing would help (if it's possible to exhaust kittens).


----------

